# The perfect planted tank light fixture?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It seems that many planted tank folk don't fully approve the light fixtures that include ballast, reflector, bulb(s), hood, and maybe fans.

Here is my take on the perfect light fixture:

- A low profile hood, no more than 3 inches tall
- A Miro reflector that is not too narrow
- Mounting legs to install the fixture a few inches above the tank, optional
- Waterproof end caps, exchangable caps for PC with "::" or "...." pins
- 8 ft. or more grounded power cord
- Information on re-wiring the fixture with bulbs of different wattage
- Hanging kit, optional
- Rods or a brace for the hanging kit (a la ADA), optional
- Built-in timer, optional
- Splash guard for the bulbs is not really needed for PCs, optional
- From my experience fans are not really necessary for PCs, optional but they must not be noisy
- A good variety of add-on decorative parts, plates, profiles etc. so the hood can easily be matched with the finish of your canopy or tank braces, optional

Now... how hard is to produce a fixture like that? :-D

What would be the perfect planted tank fixture according to you?

--Nikolay


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

JBJ fixtures has every option you mentioned with the exception of a built in timer, hanging kit and exchangable bulb end caps. They have optional legs to place them a few inches off the tank, has a wide reflector, stands only about 2-1/2" tall from top to bottom, have 2 power cords, each grounded (one for each bulb and power switch), plexiglass splash gaurd, and pleasant to look at, not just a box, and has 3 fans, one for each bulb and the electronics in the back with matching vents on the opposite side to draw air across the bulbs. Check them out, I love mine. The only draw back is, as you mentioned, the fans are a bit noisy. Not too bad though, as it's a nice drone that puts me to sleep 
Oh, it's also very light weight


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Niko's has some good points, but some chages I'd make

Electronic ballast
Adjustable hanging cables
Double Ended MH bulbs

Oh wait, thats the AquaMedic line....


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's a great option- http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12113&inm=1&N=2004+113030+2035

You can buy the hanging cables separately, but this unit is basically Amano-style.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> You can buy the hanging cables separately, but this unit is basically Amano-style.


Not sure if I would go so far as to call it Amano Style. These are the newish Coralife fixtures that incorperate Double Ended MH with Power Compacts in one fixture. Styling wise it's a boring rectangular box, having none of the swoopy curves or intersting lines the ADA fixture has. Similiar fixtures are also constructed by Sunlight Supply, AquaMedic and Geismann

Performance wise the Coralife has reflectors for the PC bulbs, something the combined MH-PC ADA fixture lacks.


----------

